# driffield championship show



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

i was a driffield yesterday showing my best friend dogue de bourdaux puppy and am pleased to say we got a 3rd and qualified for crufts also my best friend took 1st in junior dog with her dogue boy Sidney


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Well done, I was there too. Got a third and fourth. My OH took a puppy but got knocked down from first to fifth from being ring shy.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Well done with Beryl and Sidders Anne - I took Molly and she got VHC in Open Bitch - well chuffed with her, my friend Tracy took her in as I'm carp at showing and have hurt my back - and she showed her little black and tan socks off


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Congratulations to all - it was lovely to meet up with Anne and Liteskye again - if I'd known you two were there Snoringbear and JoP I'd have said hello! (We were the ones drinking champagne around the border collie ring - celebrating my niece's 21st birthday!)

We didn't do anything with the border collies but Baggio came 1st in Open Dog


----------



## Dorastar (Feb 11, 2008)

Im there tomorrow but the weather forecast isnt good - typical :cursing:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Well done to everyone place. 

Its hound day tomorrow but we aren't entered as we have a breed club champ show on Sunday and we're entered there.

I've just looked at the results and my friends DDB Marius won limit dog. We saw him last week and he's huge. I call him brick as his owner asked me to move him for her one day. I tried but said I've seen more energy in a brick Brick stuck and now I always call him Brick when I see him.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Marius is huge and sweet - have you heard his bark? It's really quiet and squeaky  he got a BOB last time. He's been doing really well this year.

Spellweaver - I was the retard in the checked shirt and jeans because i found my suit screwed up in a ball at 5.30am with no time to iron it lol


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Snoringbear said:


> Marius is huge and sweet - have you heard his bark? It's really quiet and squeaky  he got a BOB last time. He's been doing really well this year.
> 
> Spellweaver - I was the retard in the checked shirt and jeans because i found my suit screwed up in a ball at 5.30am with no time to iron it lol


Yes Lynn used to take him to our ringcraft but can't get there very often now due to her working hours. We look out for each other at shows. I always check in the results to see how he has done.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

I think I'll say "how's Brick?" next time i see her and see what she says :wink5:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Next time you see her say

Helen says to say Hi to Brick.

She'll think you've gone mad. If she ask who sent the message tell her Helen with the whippets the Helen that has white faced Angel she'll know who I am.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Snoringbear said:


> Well done, I was there too. Got a third and fourth. My OH took a puppy but got knocked down from first to fifth from being ring shy.


oh wish we has known we could have said hi what classes were you in ?


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

YB, LB, PB. Don't know if you were watching when I was in.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Snoringbear said:


> Marius is huge and sweet - have you heard his bark? It's really quiet and squeaky  he got a BOB last time. He's been doing really well this year.
> 
> Spellweaver - I was the retard in the checked shirt and jeans because i found my suit screwed up in a ball at 5.30am with no time to iron it lol


Ah - remember seeing you in the ring - I was sat by the next ring watching the DDBs and waiting for AVNSC to finish and Import Reg to start! You'd have remembered me if you saw me - I had the only bergamasco in the show!


----------



## Liteskye (Aug 10, 2009)

Snoringbear said:


> YB, LB, PB. Don't know if you were watching when I was in.


I was watching at ringside when Anne and Beryl were in PB but I only had eyes on them two lol.

Have you got long dark hair?


----------



## Liteskye (Aug 10, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Ah - remember seeing you in the ring - I was sat by the next ring watching the DDBs and waiting for AVNSC to finish and Import Reg to start! You'd have remembered me if you saw me - I had the only bergamasco in the show!


Hiya hun, great seeing you yesterday


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

here are some piccys of Beryl and me :blushing:

the lovely Beryl










me and Beryl in the ring










oh in between the big guys


----------



## Liteskye (Aug 10, 2009)

Aww there's my baby Beryl, and bestest mate. Well done to you both. Great watching you both :thumbup1:


----------



## Dorastar (Feb 11, 2008)

The photos are great. At least you managed to show outside - it was so windy today that everyone had to show indoors, due to health and safety. 

Apparently some of the trade stands blow over in the night and they were advising people to go home as soon as they had finished.

Hope its better for anyone there tomorrow.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Crikey  - I'm glad pastoral day was on Thursday!


----------



## Liteskye (Aug 10, 2009)

I think we had the best day by far. Friday sounded like another Blackpool show.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Liteskye said:


> I was watching at ringside when Anne and Beryl were in PB but I only had eyes on them two lol.
> 
> Have you got long dark hair?


That was my OH with her pup.


----------



## Liteskye (Aug 10, 2009)

Snoringbear said:


> That was my OH with her pup.


And a very nice pup too :001_smile:


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Liteskye said:


> And a very nice pup too :001_smile:


hey karen the write up for dogues at driffield was in the dog paper here is what they said about Lord Sidders

1st Collins Shimano the Rumpole Kid very nice dog that was very honest & true quite a nice type with a lovely head & a good expression ,strong neck,firm body good rearquaters very well handled & good on the move

well done hun i knew sidney was star quality when i chose him for you LOL :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Liteskye (Aug 10, 2009)

leoti said:


> hey karen the write up for dogues at driffield was in the dog paper here is what they said about Lord Sidders
> 
> 1st Collins Shimano the Rumpole Kid very nice dog that was very honest & true quite a nice type with a lovely head & a good expression ,strong neck,firm body good rearquaters very well handled & good on the move
> 
> well done hun i knew sidney was star quality when i chose him for you LOL :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


PMSL. Thanks ever so much for this hun, will you keep the cutting for me please


----------

